# Wife depressed taking SSRI's.



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

So after having had some relationship issues and slowly turning them around and having them improve little by little over the past few months a new development.

My wife had issues at work, long story but the end result is she eventually got diagnosed with moderate to severe depression and is now off and the dr has her on SSRI's.

She doesn't in my mind seem depressed in the conotation of how one would think of it but I'm not a Dr. - but I was very against SSRI's because I have heard bad things about them.

Anyways, she's on them and that's that. So now, she is trying harder to pull her weight more (as she is home and although not terribly driven she is trying hard and I don't have a problem with that)

She does seem quite mellow most the time and her personality is quite "boring". Not thrilled about that.

Our sex life, or lack of sex life has been an huge issue for some time but as I mentioned we were starting to get it turned around. But now, our sex life has gone down the toilet. She will try and appeasee me periodically out of duty I would say but our sex life has relegated primarily to hand jobs, and boob jobs if you know what I mean. She has no sex drive, does not apparantly want any penetration, does not want to play with her vibrator with me or without me, does not really enjoy or want to be touched etc etc. I think you get the picture.

I had been and have been following alot of atholk and mem's and BBW advice for some time. However when she chemically has been neutered these strategies seem to be far less practical or effective. She is relatively warm and friendly but sexually dead. And I am totally unable to spur her. She even used our "safe word" last night to halt my efforts and all I was trying to do was give her oral. She just has NO interest. 

I have done the apha thing a few times and just taken "mine" if it was available or offered even though she wasn't interested in it herself but that gets old fast.

Being ****y, fun, teasing, verbal banter etc gets a good giggle out of her and engages her but does nothing sexually.

There is literally no passion, or heat between us right now and I get disengaged fast with just a roommate.

So how does one change his tactics and man up in relation to SSRI drugs?

or am I just supposed to fake indifference and happiness for months and months while she is under treatment?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Seduction techniques are designed to stimulate a woman's brain to produce hormones that will get her horny for you. If she's taking a drug that interferes with her brain's ability to receive those hormones, then you can't overcome it.

You have to accept your lack of sex life or get her off the SSRIs. Talk to her doctor about alternatives with lower instances of sexual side effects, such as Wellbutrin.

Good luck.


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, your priorities are mind boggling. The woman has acquired a mental illness and here you are, moaning about the idea of you not being able to get your rocks off as often as before. Damn, that is low. If your wife had been in an accident and had her legs amputated, would you be on some forum moaning about the idea of her not being able to go shoe shopping with you anymore? 

Dude, get a grip. I hope you aren't one of those people that believes mental illness is just a word that means "lazy person who wants to sit on the couch all day eating twinkies". I hope you are not from "That" generation. It is a legitimate health concern. Health first, sex afterwards. Do you even know what depression is? When you are depressed, sex is crap. It doesn't matter if you are the most macho-est man on the face of the planet, sex with you will still be crap. Because she is depressed. Only when she gets rid of the depression (and yes it takes time) will sex become good again. It's not a matter of her being a horrible, horrible person and ignoring your needs on purpose, she has a mental freaking illness. Just like that person with no legs isn't just refusing to go shoe shopping with you just to make you angry. 

No you are not supposed to fake indifference blah blah blah. I'm sure she will be able to do the job every now and then, but don't expect her to be frothing at the mouth with desire. She is depressed for god sake. You can't just turn off the depression and turn into a sex crazed maniac with the push of a button. It doesn't work that way. You can man up (and all that other BS) until the cows come home but that doesn't change the fact that she has depression. There are no "tactics" to combat mental illness. 

This is definitely the most outrageous post I have ever read on here. It definitely takes the cake. You really need to get a sense of compassion. (shakes head)


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

HeellloooNurse:
I can see where you may have come up with your opinion based on my post however it's pretty hard to emcompess the entire situation in one post. I get she has issues. I have done nothing but support her. She would tell you I have been very understanding and very supportive/helpful.

However, we have had had huge issues in our relationship and have been to MC etc rebuilding and things were finally getting better. I have been meeting more of her needs and she mine. And for the first time in a while we were getting some of our spark and hope back.

I'm not just trying to "get my rocks off". If I were - I wouldn't care that she wasn't interested because most nights she would be there for me if I pursued. She's been good that way.

My whole point was I don't want a one sided, "get your rocks off" type relationship. I am trying to get her passion back, her zest, her interest, her spark, I'm trying to captivate her.

I can and do go without most times because if she's not fully into it, it impacts my interest level. What turns me on, is when she is turned on. Without that I'm not that interested. My wife, and our relationship has always been one where I have to lead and initiate both in and out of the bedroom. My confusion, and question here relates to how I lead and inspire her while she is taking SSRI's. I can't even initiate a tennis game with her right now.

The only comment of yours that has some truth to it, is I don't really understand this depressions thing. We have a good life, I make good money, we have a lot of toys, she gets most of what she wants, I help out and do far more than my share of house duties and always have. She has a good and easy life by most accounts and I am quite sure that I don't get this "depressed" diagnosis your probably right on that account. Doesn't mean I don't believe in it, I just don't get it.


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll add that part of my problem with depression is that I have spent 10 years married to her dealing with one crisis after another. Continually in support role. It gets old and frustrating to always be helping someone with there latest crisis. So yes, right or wrong on the surface this is another "crisis" to support. I am internally trying to fight not to view it this way but some days, it's easier said than done when it's just seems like another layer of the same onion.


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

PHTLump: Thank you for your response.

That is actually what is occurring. The DR is dialing her back off the SSRI because of other side effects. She is also taking wellbrutin and I believe he is going to try to transition her to straight wellbrutin. Personally, I wish we could get her to change jobs, destress for awhile and get off the drugs altogether. I hate brain drugs. I took champix to quite smoking and it screwed me up for months. Really screwed me up.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you mind if I ask what she was taking? I can really relate to your post as my husband had a wicked Tramadol addiction (non-perscribed, recreational), and like you described your wife, he was there, but not all "there". SSRI's can be harmful if taken for a length of time, and I agree it's only a temporary fix. We still aren't sure how exactly antidepressants work, only that sometimes they work for some people. It sounds like you really love your wife and want the best for you both. I would continue to encourage the MC and different drug therapies. It it weird living with a zombie. I know. Best of luck to you both. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

She was taking ciprolex. Known as lexapro in the states. Thanks for your post. You seem to get me better than the last poster. She's not quite a zombie, but not who I know her to be either. She is quite neutral and not very fun/interesting right now. It's sucks being lonely while your with someone as well.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

First off, consider that for the large majority of people, antidepressants should be considered a finite therapy. It has a beginning, middle and ultimately an end. There are very few of us who are doomed? required? to me be on them forever. So you should consider how long this needs to be medically treated and what the best exit strategy is. How to slowly wean her off them. 

As I said, for most people SSRI/SSNRI's are not a lifelong proposition and shouldn't be seen that way.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

HelloooNurse said:


> Wow, your priorities are mind boggling. The woman has acquired a mental illness and here you are, moaning about the idea of you not being able to get your rocks off as often as before. Damn, that is low. If your wife had been in an accident and had her legs amputated, would you be on some forum moaning about the idea of her not being able to go shoe shopping with you anymore?


Nurse, did the OP mention mental illness anywhere in his post? What is mind boggling is your condemnation of a man who is concerned for his wife becoming numb to the state of her marriage.

Anti-depressant usage is no better a predictor of mental illness than eye color. Doctors hand out anti-depressants to anyone who asks. It's harder to get a lollypop out of their receptionist.



HelloooNurse said:


> This is definitely the most outrageous post I have ever read on here. It definitely takes the cake. You really need to get a sense of compassion. (shakes head)


I think you may have stolen the most outrageous post award for yourself.


----------



## WorldsApart (May 5, 2011)

HelloooNurse said:


> Wow, your priorities are mind boggling. The woman has acquired a mental illness and here you are, moaning about the idea of you not being able to get your rocks off as often as before. Damn, that is low.


Right. Looking for help and support here is so low, far worse than just giving up and kicking his wife to the curb because he's given up, and doesn't know what to do.



HelloooNurse said:


> This is definitely the most outrageous post I have ever read on here. It definitely takes the cake. You really need to get a sense of compassion. (shakes head)


You must be new here, because there's FAR worse stories here.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

I think it's way more outrageous to suggest that men who desire sex in marriage are just trying to get their rocks off. That way of thinking is very harmful to one's marriage.

I would say that if your wife is "getting depressed" due to issues at work, this is not mental illness. This is a normal human reaction to stress.

When anyone's job comes before the marriage, the answer is to work together to make the marriage come before the job. One prime example would be to question whether a job that cuases undue stress that makes you go on antidepressants which in turn makes you non sexual in your marriage is worth the financial return you are getting. In other words, is the job making your life and marriage better or is it making it worse?

Many men, who focus too much on their jobs, thinking that money is so important end up losing their wives becuase they work too much. Very similar issue, in my opinion.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

I feel your pain man. I have gone through depression and have gone through my wife having depression. The fact that she is getting help is great, I had to hit rock bottom before I took any steps. 
It is so hard for someone who has never gone through it to fully understand what the person is going through. I kinda compare it to the way my wife explained giving birth, she knew intllectually that it was gonna hurt like hell but she had no idea until it actually happened. Unfortunately the same can be said for your situation.
Sorry man, with the ssri's there is nothing at all you can do. 
The worse news for your situation that she is going on wellbutrin. I have been on it before for about a year. It works wonderfuly but, it makes you balanced. No lows which is great but at the same time no highs. While on it I found myself not depressed in any way but I could never get above a certian level of happiness. Sex will most likely be the furthest thing from her mind.
Hang in there man, at some point she will come off the drugs most likley. At this point she is atleast getting help and most of all is feeling better. All you can do is be the most supportive person you can be and walk with her to the other side. Just remember this, after you go through this together she probibly will not forget the fact that you stuck it out with her and she will probibly love you more and feel more secure with you because of it.
Good luck to you sir and hang in there


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

HICKS: I think your right, and in fact have been trying to get her to change jobs. She has it in her mind that the job was just the straw the broke the camels back and that she has really been depressed prior to all this. I guess at this point it's all academic. She needs to find a way to deal with life's stresses. In my opinion, I don't believe drugs are the way to do it. I guess she needs to learn this herself. However, some thoughts on how to try and help and attempt to lead her out of this are most welcome.


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

I was hoping wellbutrin would be a better alternative. A quick google of it appeared to show more promise and less side effects.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

How to lead her out is complicated. Quick answer:

-- You the man should assume all "stress" that is work related, providing for the family related, financial related to the greatest extent possible. But when you do this, don't become stressed or depressed yourself but realize that is required to keep you marriage pleasant and sexual.
-- You should always be building your wife's self esteem
-- You should make marriage to you and her life a pleasant experience for her.
-- You should have "philosophies" that you state from time to time. Example: Jobs are to make our lives better. Marriages are sexual. These should not be necessarily aimed at her.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

eagleclaw said:


> I was hoping wellbutrin would be a better alternative. A quick google of it appeared to show more promise and less side effects.


The literature says that. Also SNRI's like Pristiq appear to have fewer sexual side effects. But all drugs work differently for different people. You mentioned Lexapro - which is known to make many people shaky and on edge. Celexa tends more toward the waking zombie, etc etc. 

But I'm not sure that's the issue. Again, unless there's a medical reason this is a lifelong thing, you might just be better off being a patient man.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that your wife's drive disappeared. I can relate! My husband is on Prozac and has been for a few years now. His sex drive is gone, which stinks because my drive is (or was) pretty high. Now, he's just never interested. He tried a few different meds and didn't like the way they made him feel. So he's back to the Prozac which helps him focus and not be as depressed, but I don't know if/when he plans to get off it. He stopped taking it for a few weeks to see how that went, but he didn't like that either.

I've just resigned myself to a nearly non-existent sex life. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

That's one option I won't accept. For a period of time yes, for a life time or the majority of it, not so much.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

OK, I guess I haven't resigned myself to it for life, completely. But whenever I suggest a change, he's resistant. We'll work on it. There has to be a happy medium that works for both people.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

It probibly will be a pain to get her to do but, try to get her into some form of exercise rutine if you can find a way to get her motivated. It is almost as good as any drug for some people. My conselor used to try tell me how good it is but I kinda just blocked it out.


----------



## dawgfan (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry you're dealing with this, buddy.

I ran across this thread on another forum. Maybe it would help from your wife's point of view.

Hang in there. 

Dawgfan


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Has your wife been tested by a licensed psychologist? Or did a general practitioner or gynecologist arbitrarily take a stab in the dark at what she might need? The latter is usually why people don't get good results from SSRI's. Please have her to get properly diagnosed and get a medication which is appropriate for her condition. 

I can personally relate to this topic. In addition, I have viewed SSRI use from several perspectives. Stress can be a very bad thing for some of us--and the damage can be permanent. At least in my case, the stress lead to depression. The depression presented itself quite differently than what everyone expects. Stress and depression can present itself with varied symptoms. For that reason it takes a trained professional to properly diagnose the problem(s). Once properly diagnosed, a compatible drug and dosage can be given. Unfortunately a lot of people are prescribe what the latest drug representative recommends without any other considerations.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

You mentioned that in addition to this current incidence of depression, you've helped her through ten years of crisis after crisis. I think you need to speak to a therapist yourself to better understand how to provide a supportive role without coming to own the resolution of every depressive crisis. I really don't know how to do this myself - I'm learning. My wife has suffered from bipolar spectrum disorder symptions for a long time. By suggesting that your 'role' is to get her out of this, you run the risk of encouraging a dependency, and preventing her from really learning to cope. It also builds resentment, in some cases. You eventually get blamed for the depression if you own the exit plan.

Can't speak about the drugs, though. With her disorder, many patients respond very atypically. She has dangerous, suicidal thoughts.

The key to chronic depressive issues is being supportive and loving. Listening. I also think that encouragement is critical, but my wife's therapist is trying to teach me to first ask what she needs, then help along those lines. Not teaching, or telling her that this or that should work. What I'm getting at is subtley signalling that your role is supportive. 

I'm naturally tend to be alpha, and I think my approach built underlying resentment. Even though the sex life was strong, it seemed somewhat selfish, or maybe her-focused. Now, she's beginning to smile. To seem genuinely appreciative.

After 24 years, my headstrong ways don't change easily, so I'm not even sure if this makes much sense. Tread carefully if it is chronic. You can foster genuine appreciation, as apposed to feeling like you are pulling her to a better frame of mind.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Leahdorus said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your wife's drive disappeared. I can relate! My husband is on Prozac and has been for a few years now. His sex drive is gone, which stinks because my drive is (or was) pretty high. Now, he's just never interested. He tried a few different meds and didn't like the way they made him feel. So he's back to the Prozac which helps him focus and not be as depressed, but I don't know if/when he plans to get off it. He stopped taking it for a few weeks to see how that went, but he didn't like that either.
> 
> I've just resigned myself to a nearly non-existent sex life. Not sure what else to do.


The SSRIs are commonly going to nuke the sex drive. Looked into Wellbutrin or Remeron?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

EC,
There is no solution other than getting off the SSRI's. They do kill desire in many people - full stop. 

I believe that for most people a combination of lifestyle changes and a modest amount of therapy to improve their coping skills/stress management skills produce the same effect as the drugs do. 

The lifestyle stuff takes discipline:
- Taking a stress management class and then really using the stress management strategies in a determined way
- Cardio workout 3-4 times a week
- Healthy diet
- Enough sleep (if sleep is a serious issue ambien has no sexual side effects that I know of)

I have been partly in your shoes courtesy of menopause. But my W has no control over that and so I just sucked it up. 

And I might tolerate the same situation caused by SSRI's IF AND ONLY IF she did the lifestyle stuff for 6 months in a disciplined manner and she couldn't tolerate an undrugged existence. 





eagleclaw said:


> So after having had some relationship issues and slowly turning them around and having them improve little by little over the past few months a new development.
> 
> My wife had issues at work, long story but the end result is she eventually got diagnosed with moderate to severe depression and is now off and the dr has her on SSRI's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

SSRIs are a blessing to those who truly need them but are, IMO, wildly overprescribed.

I took Lexapro, Wellbutrin & Zoloft ovwer the past decade with so-so results. One of the big drawbacks is they KILL your sex drive. I mean it is DEAD. And, even if you magically get in the mood you still can't have an orgasm to save your life. 

I searched for something else that might help my depression & came upon Niacin. There is good info in this documentary about raw foods. Natural Treatment for Depression Explained - Naicin B3 - Food Matters - YouTube

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/23675-newlywed-issue-2.html#post290278 This is a link to a post made about this subject a few months ago.

Niacin is simply B3 vitamin. It is safe, effective & has ZERO side effects, as far as I can tell form the research I have done. It is well worth looking into to help your wife.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

FYI mega doses of niacin can lead to gout
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Eagleclaw,

I am really thankful for you to be posting about this. 

I am curious as well, what would be the long term solution for this exact situation, as so much advice given to men concerning creating and maintaining sexual attraction is going to be questionable in effectiveness when such medication is in play, which I am beginning to assume is MUCH wider spread that I ever imagined.

Myself, to put it mildly, am somewhat alarmed at the frequency I see on this forum and even in personal conversations how often it is revealed that women are on depression medication. So much I even posted a thread awhile back to try to understand what is going on. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/anxiet...estion-about-depression-women-medication.html

Also I will mention that I applaud how you handled the needless attack by Hellooonurse. MY own reply to such a shallow attempt at shaming a fellow member of this forum seeking help, will not be anywhere near as polite.

I will be following this thread with interest, and I thank others as well for their insight.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Eagleclaw,
It sounds to me as the drugs are creating the same things in your W as is her depression itself. That is, you would see and experience the same symptoms from a person who is depressed as you would see from a person who is not depressed but on those drugs! Because she is depressed and she is on those drugs it is in effect a double whammy!!!

Depression COMES TO US FOR A REASON or REASONS! (It is usually multiple reasons. Swamped with reasons). Depression is present to tell us THERE IS SOMETHING(S) VERY WRONG IN OUR LIFE!

But while she is on drugs, SHE WILL NEVER FIND OUT AND RECTIFY WHAT IS WRONG IN HER LIFE! Why? Because the drugs make her lose her MOTIVATION and ENJOYMENT of life.

It is probably the right time in your wife’s life for her to go on, to experience her spiritual journey/inner journey. For example. A friend told me to welcome DEPRESSION as an honoured guest at my table! Yes! To talk with Mr/Mrs DEPRESSION and ask questions like “WHY ARE YOU HERE?”. “WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO TELL ME?”.

Buy your wife a few books. The Art of Happiness, Awareness (Anthony de Mello) and Emotional Intelligence (Daniel Goleman). The authors of these books will be like guides for your wife. Just buy them and start reading them in the “hope” that your wife picks them up and starts reading them as well.

Drugs in these cases are a “quick fix” (a month at the most) but they actually fix nothing whatsoever. I’m pretty damn convinced that no physician actually believes that their patients will actually do what must be done to get through depression, the above and the LIFE STYLE CHANGES that MEM talked about and THAT IS WHY THEY DISPENSE THE DRUGS.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Runs like Dog said:


> FYI mega doses of niacin can lead to gout
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Large doses of niacin can also cause intense flushing, which is really, really painful! 

I tried this to lower cholesterol many years ago. Doc started me on this before we gave up and went to statin drugs.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Niacin works to suppress triglycerides not cholesterol


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Cara said:


> SSRIs are a blessing to those who truly need them but are, IMO, wildly overprescribed.
> 
> I took Lexapro, Wellbutrin & Zoloft ovwer the past decade with so-so results. One of the big drawbacks is they KILL your sex drive. I mean it is DEAD. And, even if you magically get in the mood you still can't have an orgasm to save your life.
> 
> ...


Wellbutrin is not an SSRI.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

welbutrin may or may not work. It depends on the origin of the depression. Welbutrin works on different neurotransmitters namely dopamine and noreepinephrine as opposed to serotonin. Welbutrin does not effect drive the way SSRIs do so they may be worth a try. Celexa was the ticket for my wifes depression and it did knock out her drive however a minute dose of testosterone returned her to normal.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

PHTlump said:


> Nurse, did the OP mention mental illness anywhere in his post? What is mind boggling is your condemnation of a man who is concerned for his wife becoming numb to the state of her marriage.
> 
> Anti-depressant usage is no better a predictor of mental illness than eye color. Doctors hand out anti-depressants to anyone who asks. It's harder to get a lollypop out of their receptionist.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more with you, geeze, she hasn't read much here if this be the case! He did NOT deserve such a hammering at all !

I would read some of these links on this Google page and talk to her doctor . 

Google


.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Niacin works to suppress triglycerides not cholesterol


This is true. Please also note that while you can buy niacin OTC it is not a slow release. If you take to much it can damage your liver. Don't take more than 1 500 mg/day without talking to your Dr.first.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Non flushing does not work for triglycerides as well. Use the fast release and bite the bullet as it were. I take 2g/day. It works better than prescription Niaspan is which is junk. 

Now if god damn Lipitor would go generic in November like it's supposed to I could save about $3/day


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Helloonurse,
All of your posts are hostile to normal drive males. And your response when challenged
Is to flee the thread. For example your solution to a wife who wants sex once
A month who is married to a man who wants it daily is they should
Compromise at twice a month. When challenged on how lob sided your approach is you depart the thread.
You either dislike men, sex or both. 

OTE=HelloooNurse;400463]Wow, your priorities are mind boggling. The woman has acquired a mental illness and here you are, moaning about the idea of you not being able to get your rocks off as often as before. Damn, that is low. If your wife had been in an accident and had her legs amputated, would you be on some forum moaning about the idea of her not being able to go shoe shopping with you anymore? 

Dude, get a grip. I hope you aren't one of those people that believes mental illness is just a word that means "lazy person who wants to sit on the couch all day eating twinkies". I hope you are not from "That" generation. It is a legitimate health concern. Health first, sex afterwards. Do you even know what depression is? When you are depressed, sex is crap. It doesn't matter if you are the most macho-est man on the face of the planet, sex with you will still be crap. Because she is depressed. Only when she gets rid of the depression (and yes it takes time) will sex become good again. It's not a matter of her being a horrible, horrible person and ignoring your needs on purpose, she has a mental freaking illness. Just like that person with no legs isn't just refusing to go shoe shopping with you just to make you angry. 

No you are not supposed to fake indifference blah blah blah. I'm sure she will be able to do the job every now and then, but don't expect her to be frothing at the mouth with desire. She is depressed for god sake. You can't just turn off the depression and turn into a sex crazed maniac with the push of a button. It doesn't work that way. You can man up (and all that other BS) until the cows come home but that doesn't change the fact that she has depression. There are no "tactics" to combat mental illness. 

This is definitely the most outrageous post I have ever read on here. It definitely takes the cake. You really need to get a sense of compassion. (shakes head)[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

Bit of an update:
Wow. Well as mentioned, she has dropped her dose in half for ciprolex(lexapro). Now only taking 5mg a day as she tapers it down and off. Has been on wellbutrin 150mg for about a month now.

All of sudden this weekend her sex drive spiked throught he roof. As in we did it twice Friday night. She came several times from penetration alone (like 4 times to my 1) and we went back to back with only about 20 seconds in between. ( I didn't even know I could do that). I couldn't even get there a second time and after much time was too tired to try. 

Then next morning, were at it again and she is relentless - telling me whe wants me to do exactly what I did the night before again as it was incredible. In a short time she was up on me 3 to 1 again but we had to stop as kids were up. 

My god, I was ready to tap out.

10 years of marriage, she has NEVER been that into it, aggressive, confident, easy to finish, or interested immediatly after it. Well at least not like that. We had company the rest ofthe weekend and kids sleep overs etc so no additional oppertunity but she is hinting, groping and acting WAY more interested.

There might be something to this wellbutrin.

I need fluids and a nap. Later.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

eagleclaw said:


> Bit of an update:
> Wow. Well as mentioned, she has dropped her dose in half for ciprolex(lexapro). Now only taking 5mg a day as she tapers it down and off. Has been on wellbutrin 150mg for about a month now.
> 
> All of sudden this weekend her sex drive spiked throught he roof. As in we did it twice Friday night. She came several times from penetration alone (like 4 times to my 1) and we went back to back with only about 20 seconds in between. ( I didn't even know I could do that). I couldn't even get there a second time and after much time was too tired to try.
> ...


Wow!!

This is so different than your first post in the thread - is this the same woman?

I wonder if it's the medication or the fact that she's just feeling better and more upbeat since she's been on leave? Whatever it is, I hope it keeps up.


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

Huge different. It's like chicken or the egg. Does the wellbutrin make her feel better and actually help with the the depression, freeing her to feel more sexual - or does it actually/also directly increase the sex drive?

I have no idea. Whatever is going on it seems like a good thing.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Wellbutrin doesn't increase the sex drive directly. It does help with the anxiety that she may have felt for years, which allows her to relax and get more into the sex. It also doesn't suppress the sex drive, or at least nowhere near as much as SSRIs like Lexapro.

Basically, a happy ending (pun intended).


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This article claims that Wellbutrin increases Dopamine in the central nervous system Drugs That Increase Dopamine | LIVESTRONG.COM

ALL love of sex starts with GOOD healthy dopamine levels, they call this our pleasure & addiction hormone. Those who have too low of levels are generally depressed. 

Does Wellbutrin increase your sex drive? (Read others answers here)

Sounds like you hit the Jackpot with this drug!! 

.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

eagleclaw said:


> Bit of an update:
> Wow. Well as mentioned, she has dropped her dose in half for ciprolex(lexapro). Now only taking 5mg a day as she tapers it down and off. Has been on wellbutrin 150mg for about a month now.
> 
> All of sudden this weekend her sex drive spiked throught he roof. As in we did it twice Friday night. She came several times from penetration alone (like 4 times to my 1) and we went back to back with only about 20 seconds in between. ( I didn't even know I could do that). I couldn't even get there a second time and after much time was too tired to try.
> ...



ding ding ding........we have a winner!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Wellbutrin works directly on the pleasure/reward circuitry of the brain by dopamine reuptake inhibition. It does not directly increase the sex drive, that's the role of testosterone and other female sex hormones, it just makes the sex feel better by increasing the pleasure circuitry.

Bupropion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That's why it's used to quit smoking (Zyban)


----------

